# Loch Lomond tomorrow.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

We are off to Loch Lomond tomorrow (5th March) gradually making our way up to Ullapool. Staying in Loch Lomond for 6 nights and looking forward to a couple of long days walking along the West Highland Way!
As long as the weather behaves itself!

Anyone else around or on there way up to Ullapool over the next week or so?

We are also visiting Glen Dochart, Invercoe, Fort William,and then some wildcamping up to and around Ullapool before heading back via Inverness.

Regards

Dean & Angela :lol:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope our weather improves for your trip. 
Snow showers with snow lying on the moors or just rain today - but the sun was shining as well!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Agree with Aultymer re the weather just now - 

I had a scary 'black ice skiddy moment' on my way home from work tonight.

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the weather improves for your trip.

Hezbez


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Ben Lomond*



aultymer said:


> I hope our weather improves for your trip.
> Snow showers with snow lying on the moors or just rain today - but the sun was shining as well!


Is the snow off the top of Ben Lomond yet - when we lived up on Gleniffer Braes we always considered Spring had sprung once the snow went !

Harry


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Begin a soft southerner I'm waiting a month see here >click<


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

We were there 10 days ago , really very nice weather, only half day of light rain.

try to get round to the East side near Aberfoyle and Loch katrine , Callender etc, lovely area


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

yesterdays business trip was up Loch Lomond, over "Rest and be thankful' down through Argyl to Tarbert, up to Oban, across to Tyndrum then down to home again. The mountains were stunning with all the snow and sunshine. A fantastic day.
The roads were pretty dodgy up until about 10 oclock but fine later on.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Snowing here again

No it's not.

Oh, it is.

Stopped again.

Sun is shining but snowing again.

And that's in the space of 5 mins.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

We're leaving next Wednesday and heading....who know where....but hope to end up Ullapool area within a couple of weeks. 

Got the long Johns packed.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Fairportgoer said:


> Staying in Loch Lomond for 6 nights


No way.

You may manage 6 minutes, then, you will be under Loch Lomond unless it's vary shallow where you are.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

*Loch Lomond.*

Thanks to all those that replied.

Well someone heard my prayers!!!!
We woke up this morning in Ayr and as forecast it was snowing. We left to go to Asda for a few provisions, when we came out it had stopped.

For the whole of the journey we had beautiful sunshine. We took the A78 which was a good choice. We could see the snow capped mountains of Arran and Bute on our drive past Saltcoats up to Largs. We drove through Skelmorlie and Inverkip and then on up to Greenock and Port Glasgow.

When we arrived at Cashel farm CCC site the sun was still shining and the Loch looked fantastic. Our pitch is only a stone's throw away from the shoreline. I last came here two years ago but then it was on foot! I was walking the West Highland Way with a good friend of mine. This is one of the reasons I wanted to come back. We will be walking both ways from this location over the next few days.

We have taken lots of photos but we are having a problem uploading them. We have an Alden Netmaster 90 system but it does not work this far north. To overcome this problem we purchased a pay as you go dongle from T..Mobile. The only problem is I still cannot upload any photos onto my travel blog, Facebook or even Picasa. We will have to wait until we get back to England!

Telbell keep in touch and we may meet up in or around Ullapool.

Frank I can't wait for your part V coast travel blog. I recently took a good picture of Ailsa Craig on a clear day!

More soon

Regards

Dean & Angela


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Telbell keep in touch and we may meet up in or around Ullapool.


Hope so-I'll look out for your Cheyenne!


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

If in the Balloch area of Loch Lomond try the Kilted Skirlie at Lomond Shores for a meal.Highly recommend and very reasonable.John.


----------

